# Having trouble determining model number



## Jibbers (Jan 5, 2017)

Hello all, 

I just picked up an excellent condition HS928 off Kijiji this weekend for $1300CAD. We just got a day-long dump of warm, Heavy snow, slush, sleet, ice and this machine slugged right through it. I'm very happy. 

I'd like to buy some parts, but I'm having trouble determining the exact model number.

I used the Honda lookup provided in the forum Sticky, but the Honda lookup by serial number range gives different model numbers for the same range! 

My serial is SZAS-1130667

Can someone help me pick between the various model numbers? 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Jibbers said:


> the Honda lookup by serial number range gives different model numbers for the same range!
> 
> My serial is SZAS-1130667
> 
> Can someone help me pick between the various model numbers?


The frame S/N is all you need to get the correct parts; when you access the catalog by serial number, only parts that fit your exact machine are shown. 

Your machine is a an HS928...Honda made a track and wheel model, and each of those were sold with or without electric (120V AC) start:

Track model pull-start version parts [HS928*T*A]: Click here
Wheel model pull-start version parts [HS928*W*A]: Click here

Track model with electric start parts [HS928TA*S*] Click here
Wheel model with electric start parts [HS928WA*S*] Click here

Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## georgewny (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi Jibbers,
I am guessing you are trying to figure out the other letters that come after the model "HS928"...
I had similar confusion for my HS628.

Since yoy have a HS928
HS = Honda Snowblower
9 = Nine Horse Power engine
28 = 28 inch cut

Then the following letters (and I believe the mean the following)
A = American model
C = not 100% sure if it means "Cold Weather package installed" or "Canadian"
T = Tracked (no wheels)
W = Wheeled (no tracks)
S = Has an a electric starter 

Sometimes I see these suffix's, which I hope others can shed some light on what they mean
K1 = Do not know what that means
D = not sure, been told it stands for "Deluxe" even though I have never heard of a Deluxe model
a second "A", for example WAS/A ( I believe that means Wheeled American with Starter, but no idea what he last "A" means.

So I too am interested to hear from others whom know the meanings of those abbreviations.
Thanks
George


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

*Honda Late-Model Name Decoder (NOT HSS models)*

Fits most USA-market models...many, but not all, Canada-market models, can be identified by changing the 'A' to a 'C'


----------



## georgewny (Dec 31, 2016)

Excellent, 
Thanks so much Rob!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Jibbers

Good to see you've jumped in and are already getting some use out of the "brain trust" here.


----------

